# RTL8187 won't monitor properly after kenel upgrade

## PM17E5

I have two kernels on my system, both are zen sources but I have a feeling it's nothing to do with zen and maybe just the changes in wireless drivers. I'm currently using the RTL8187 module for my Alfa networks 1000mw adapter. The older one, 2.6.34-zen1-r2 works just fine and will monitor any channel. However when I boot up in 2.6.35-zen2 what happens is the card will go into monitor mode fine, and it will monitor random channels, but if I specify airodump-ng a specific channel through -c X then it will display "fixed channel mon0: -1" in the top corner, and will not work with aireplay or other applications. Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## joaquingt

 *PM17E5 wrote:*   

> I have two kernels on my system, both are zen sources but I have a feeling it's nothing to do with zen and maybe just the changes in wireless drivers. I'm currently using the RTL8187 module for my Alfa networks 1000mw adapter. The older one, 2.6.34-zen1-r2 works just fine and will monitor any channel. However when I boot up in 2.6.35-zen2 what happens is the card will go into monitor mode fine, and it will monitor random channels, but if I specify airodump-ng a specific channel through -c X then it will display "fixed channel mon0: -1" in the top corner, and will not work with aireplay or other applications. Does anyone have any ideas?

 

hi, you should check this link http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/ticket/742

there is info about your problem and also a link for a couple of patches

----------

## PM17E5

Thanks for that link, I just noticed it's on my ath9k card as well. I'm going to try to apply that patch and see if it fixes this issue.

----------

## PM17E5

Well I finally got around to checking out that link, and learning how to apply kernel patches. And I have to say I'm very happy it works now  :Very Happy: . Thank you very much for that link, I really appreciate it. Now to only solve all the other issues I'm having with the rtl8187 card.

For anyone else who's new to this, this is what I did:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

wget http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/channel-negative-one-maxim.patch

patch -p0 < channel-negative-one-maxim.patch

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernelblahblah

```

----------

